# Did I find something that you lost? Kayak paddle, eh?



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Caesar this morning around 5:45-ish. Let me know.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I lost about a 45 inch musky day before yesterday


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Damn, I wish I had found that one...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I was there yesterday morning… Fishing perfectly flat lake In a calm Cove and catching a few crappies...Then some jackhole on a ski Doo Came racing through the cove at wide-open throttle.....I'm pretty sure I lost my temper… But I doubt you'll find it


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Had one do that a couple weeks back. Stayed far enough away I couldn't get a hull number. Next item I'll video it and send it to the park rangers.

No, I found a kayak paddle laying in the middle of the road. Almost ran it over in the dark. Threw it in the boat then forgot to leave it at the ramp.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Kayakers that use the ramps should have to pay watercraft fee IMO


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> Kayakers that use the ramps should have to pay watercraft fee IMO


how does this have anything to do with a lost paddle??


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

My kayaks have to be registered/stickered in Ohio.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

ezbite said:


> how does this have anything to do with a lost paddle??


I go to a two lane ramp and a Ford focus is parked in the center with someone struggling with their kayak.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

TROLLING AGAIN


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Another Legendary high-jacking!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> a Ford focus is parked in the center with someone struggling with their kayak.....


when I see that I usually offer to give him a hand getting the yak on/off and then I'll explain it's a 2 lane ramp and they should try to leave one lane open. I rarely have a problem


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> when I see that I usually offer to give him a hand getting the yak on/off and then I'll explain it's a 2 lane ramp and they should try to leave one lane open. I rarely have a problem


Aw but isn’t it more fun to glare at them and not say a thing, then passive-aggressively complain later on the internet?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

From now on everytime I see one of these lost and found threads I'm going to guess on what the found item is, kayak paddle ( I find at least one every year), ugly stix, tacklebag- blue, sun glasses, ect ect--- maybe I'll get lucky 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

garhtr said:


> From now on everytime I see one of these lost and found threads I'm going to guess on what the found item is, kayak paddle ( I find at least one every year), ugly stix, tacklebag- blue, sun glasses, ect ect--- maybe I'll get lucky
> Good luck and good fishing !


No that's just greedy… Coming from a guy who finds probably 40 good fishing Lures every year...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

garhtr said:


> From now on everytime I see one of these lost and found threads I'm going to guess on what the found item is, kayak paddle ( I find at least one every year), ugly stix, tacklebag- blue, sun glasses, ect ect--- maybe I'll get lucky
> Good luck and good fishing !


Money! Money! I lost "some" money!


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

I fish mainly from a kayak, but usually do not use the boat ramp (concrete bad for the hull) unless its completely not busy and there are no other good options. Its a little harder to prep than launching a boat, but shouldn't take more than a couple minutes to unstrap and put in. Otherwise they're doing it wrong. For me the best launch options are close to my vehicle so I don't have to carry my crap down from the lot to the ramp. Let em know if they're taking all the space, bad manners for boat launch or kayak launch.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> No that's just greedy… Coming from a guy who finds probably 40 good fishing Lures every year


 It's been a bad year so far, toooo many guys got into the soft bait craze and the low water doesn't help. Started off ok but lately  might have to buy some jerk baits.
Good luck and fishing


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> how does this have anything to do with a lost paddle??


You can't troll without a paddle...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Kayakers that use the ramps should have to pay watercraft fee IMO


They do it’s called taxpayers money to Build them for everybody to use


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> I go to a two lane ramp and a Ford focus is parked in the center with someone struggling with their kayak.....


I hate when I pull up to the ramp in my grocery getter and theres a big 
F250 with a muskie rig taking up two lanes!? Psh,unreal boss......


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Never own more rig than you can back.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

cincinnati said:


> Never own more rig than you can back.


That would definitely eliminate half the “boaters” at CC.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Yak! Yak! Yak! Yak Yak..... Some people are not happy unless there’re stirring the pot!
Get on the water how ever you can. Be smart, safe and considerate! Help others when able. Most people do.
Oh yeah! If your gonna paddle board in the middle of the north pool on a weekend afternoon. Don’t take your 10 and 12 year olds with you? 
Read the smart sentence again?


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

MuskyFan said:


> Had one do that a couple weeks back. Stayed far enough away I couldn't get a hull number. Next item I'll video it and send it to the park rangers.
> 
> No, I found a kayak paddle laying in the middle of the road. Almost ran it over in the dark. Threw it in the boat then forgot to leave it at the ramp.


Good kayak paddles aren't cheap. Thx for the effort...


----------

